# Transmission problems



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

My Cruze is giving me a very specific ongoing issue, it will occasionally shudder. It’s hard to explain but it was as if it was missing on a cylinder (which it was) but all 4 spark plugs were replaced and the coil aswell and hasnt tripped a code again but continues to do it. It is always around 2000-3500 rpm and is making me want to sell the car. I have no idea if it is transmission slip or what, can someone please help me?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I would take to to a technician and have it properly diagnosed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A misfire code is coming back, or something else?

Was the coil pack burnt up on #1 by chance? If not, you may want to do a compression test on the cylinder that is misfiring.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> I would take to to a technician and have it properly diagnosed.


Already did that, they said everything looks awesome I just did a tranny fluid change and they replaced the coil for me and still did nothing


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jarret said:


> Already did that, they said everything looks awesome I just did a tranny fluid change and they replaced the coil for me and still did nothing


Than it wasn't obviously properly diagnosed.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> Than it wasn't obviously properly diagnosed.


Ya I know it sucks lol, I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas. So far there is nothing that talks of an issue like this🧐


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jarret said:


> Ya I know it sucks lol, I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas. So far there is nothing that talks of an issue like this🧐


It's hard to diagnose over the internet if it's not a common issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> My Cruze is giving me a very specific ongoing issue, it will occasionally shudder. It’s hard to explain but it was as if it was missing on a cylinder (which it was) but all 4 spark plugs were replaced and the coil aswell and hasnt tripped a code again but continues to do it. It is always around 2000-3500 rpm and is making me want to sell the car. I have no idea if it is transmission slip or what, can someone please help me?


You need to lay out the basic facts first.

What engine, miles, Codes, parts replaced, any diagnosis from others etc.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Regap your plugs and make sure they are tight, they have a habit of loosening up.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Is it at a certain mph? Auto or manual?


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> You need to lay out the basic facts first.
> 
> What engine, miles, Codes, parts replaced, any diagnosis from others etc.


1.4 there was a cylinder 4 misfire so got the cracked coil replaced (spark plugs are brand new aswell as tranny fluid) 162,000 km (100,000 miles) my GM tech friend said there is air in the lines but I don’t think that’s it, he also said that the tranny could’ve leaned this new behaviour since it is a learning tranny


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> 1.4 there was a cylinder 4 misfire so got the cracked coil replaced (spark plugs are brand new aswell as tranny fluid) 162,000 km (100,000 miles) my GM tech friend said there is air in the lines but I don’t think that’s it, he also said that the tranny could’ve leaned this new behaviour since it is a learning tranny


How was the trans fluid changed? There is a specific way to do it. If the amount is off, you will have issues. If you did it yourself, read this:
How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> How was the trans fluid changed? There is a specific way to do it. If the amount is off, you will have issues. If you did it yourself, read this:
> How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush


I jacked it up took the tire off made sure the car is level then drained it and filled it to the indicator hole


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jarret said:


> 1.4 there was a cylinder 4 misfire so got the cracked coil replaced (spark plugs are brand new aswell as tranny fluid) 162,000 km (100,000 miles) my GM tech friend said there is air in the lines but I don’t think that’s it, he also said that the tranny could’ve leaned this new behaviour since it is a learning tranny


Look out - this is often a result of significant ECM plug corrosion or fluid leakage that causes the coil pack to burn up at cyl 4. Check the plug/harness at the ECM side for damage.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Look out - this is often a result of significant ECM plug corrosion or fluid leakage that causes the coil pack to burn up at cyl 4. Check the plug/harness at the ECM side for damage.


Huh this is good advice


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

So my transmission has been having the same issue since I replaced the spark plugs and trans fluid in it, it’s like a slip or a shudder or something and it’s usually 3rd gear.
It was happening because there was a misfire on cyl 4 so we replaced the coil and that fixed the misfire but the tranny still has the issue. Did a global reset on the car and still there. Anyone know what’s wrong? And also does anyone know how much a trans rebuild would run me? Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> I jacked it up took the tire off made sure the car is level then drained it and filled it to the indicator hole


I suggest you read the How-To I posted.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I suggest you read the How-To I posted.


Can you post a link?


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> I would take to to a technician and have it properly diagnosed.


They just told me it would work itself out😂


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> Can you post a link?


I did, look at #12 above


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jarret said:


> They just told me it would work itself out😂


Sounds to me like you need to find a new technician....


----------



## aprilA (May 31, 2021)

I HAVE A 2011 LT CRUZE WITH A 1.4L TURBO 6 SPEED AUTO TRANS. MY HUSBAND PUT A USED MOTOR IN THE CAR AND NOW THE TRANSMISSION WILL SHIFT FROM PARK TO REVERSE TO NEUTRAL BUT WILL NOT SHIFT INTO DRIVE. CABLE IS FINE ITS IN TRANS. WHAT DID HE DO OR NOT DO? ANY HELP


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

Jarret said:


> They just told me it would work itself out😂


Did you fix it ?


----------

